# Auto tilt passenger mirror



## mjhamilton (Apr 26, 2011)

So I read the manual (twice) and cannot get the passenger mirror to auto tilt down when I put the car in reverse

- put car in reverse
- set dial to left mirror
- adjust to point downwards
- put car in park to store setting

The mirror doesn't return to the drive position and just stay looking at the floor

What am I doing wrong ?


----------



## enigma321 (Apr 21, 2014)

You've got to then drive forward. After a short while it will re-adjust back to where it should be.


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

It will return to position if you switch the car off as well, like when parked

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mjhamilton (Apr 26, 2011)

so my process is right... must just be user error.. will try again


----------



## elboobio (Mar 4, 2016)

It'll also return if you move the switch back to the 0 position


----------



## mjhamilton (Apr 26, 2011)

Ok - mine doesn't work - tried it several times now as per the instructions and it just stays where it is

Do you need the folding mirror option or another option for this to work?


----------



## EvilTed (Feb 5, 2016)

mjhamilton said:


> Ok - mine doesn't work - tried it several times now as per the instructions and it just stays where it is
> 
> Do you need the folding mirror option or another option for this to work?


I think so - The Kerb View function is only mentioned on the configurator as part of the folding mirror options which leads me to assume it's not there on standard mirrors.


----------



## mjhamilton (Apr 26, 2011)

Would be nice if the manual actually stated that 

Oh well I will stop flogging that dead horse now


----------



## EvilTed (Feb 5, 2016)

mjhamilton said:


> Would be nice if the manual actually stated that
> 
> Oh well I will stop flogging that dead horse now


Agreed, it also feels a bit shifty to make this an option. You have all the motors and controls to do kerb view (The housing doesn't actually move, just the mirror) so it's just software.
I bet there's a VAGCOM code to enable it. I recall ManuTT listing something about this in his thread.


----------



## GrantTTS (Mar 18, 2016)

Was my first try at coding and worked just as described in ManuTT's coding thread/instructions. Was not difficult


----------



## MarcF-TT (Jun 14, 2011)

GrantTTS said:


> Was my first try at coding and worked just as described in ManuTT's coding thread/instructions. Was not difficult


Everyone on here seems to have bought VCDS! Unless there are other ways? PM me if there are


----------



## jryoung (Feb 8, 2015)

MarcF-TT said:


> GrantTTS said:
> 
> 
> > Was my first try at coding and worked just as described in ManuTT's coding thread/instructions. Was not difficult
> ...


I recently bought the ODB Eleven Pro module/app ( https://obdeleven.com/ )after someone else confirmed they were using it. I used it primarily to code the Sound-akator to zero volume. Finally I can drive in a quiet cabin. I may look at the mirror drop coding this weekend. I didn't spec the folding mirrors.


----------



## hAudi (Oct 16, 2015)

The USA Audi site has a video clip on how to program the passenger side mirror

https://www.audiusa.com/help/video-...16/vehicleName/tts_coupe/vehicleTutorial/all/


----------



## elboobio (Mar 4, 2016)

mjhamilton said:


> Ok - mine doesn't work - tried it several times now as per the instructions and it just stays where it is
> 
> Do you need the folding mirror option or another option for this to work?


You do don't need folding mirrors, I don't have them but coded the mirror dip. Are you using an up to date VAGCOM cable and software?

Also not to sound patronising but are you using it properly. The mirror switch has to have the passenger mirror selected to dip when you select reverse, it won't do anything if you have the switch set at 0.


----------



## mjhamilton (Apr 26, 2011)

Followed to the letter - left the control pointing to the passenger side

Only had the car for 4 days so not quite ready to fiddle with coding just yet

May have a little moan to the dealer as reading the manual doesn't mention anything about requiring folding mirror option


----------



## elboobio (Mar 4, 2016)

mjhamilton said:


> Followed to the letter - left the control pointing to the passenger side
> 
> Only had the car for 4 days so not quite ready to fiddle with coding just yet
> 
> May have a little moan to the dealer as reading the manual doesn't mention anything about requiring folding mirror option


Didn't know this came as standard I had to code it for it to work. Pretty sure everyone else will have too unless you specified it when you bought the car. If you did spec it then get to Audi and ask about it, also maybe ask if the driver's side can do it too?


----------



## Matrix (Apr 11, 2016)

elboobio said:


> mjhamilton said:
> 
> 
> > Followed to the letter - left the control pointing to the passenger side
> ...


It doesn't. You need the folding mirror option or coding.


----------



## mjhamilton (Apr 26, 2011)

My point is that when I read the user manual I talks about this feature as though it is standard - at no point does it say you need a certain option to make it work


----------



## Matrix (Apr 11, 2016)

mjhamilton said:


> My point is that when I read the user manual I talks about this feature as though it is standard - at no point does it say you need a certain option to make it work


Frustrating ain't it? 
My A1 manual is just the same, I spent ages trying to get things to work I didn't gave.


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

I don't have folding mirrors and was able to enable kerb view following manuTT's guide

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## elboobio (Mar 4, 2016)

It is annoying but they can't create a manual for every possible combination of optional extras. The good news is, like quoted above, the coding is straight forward and ManuTT's guide is easy to follow.


----------



## mjhamilton (Apr 26, 2011)

Totally get that - however for most things there is an * followed by a statement somewhere else on the page about the options required to make this feature work - maybe they just missed it from this one


----------



## Matrix (Apr 11, 2016)

mjhamilton said:


> Totally get that - however for most things there is an * followed by a statement somewhere else on the page about the options required to make this feature work - maybe they just missed it from this one


I know what you mean, it's like the Audi configurator , it states that the LED headlamps have dynamic indicators so I am expecting front dynamic indicators  
I think I will complain to the salesman when I pick up the car that they don't work and demand Matrix lights FOC!


----------



## elboobio (Mar 4, 2016)

Matrix said:


> mjhamilton said:
> 
> 
> > Totally get that - however for most things there is an * followed by a statement somewhere else on the page about the options required to make this feature work - maybe they just missed it from this one
> ...


Even the matrix don't have front dynamic indicators.


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Yes they do, I have them

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

only matrix have front dynamic indicators! ..and rear..
normal led have only the rear led
xeno have nothing!


----------



## elboobio (Mar 4, 2016)

ManuTT said:


> only matrix have front dynamic indicators! ..and rear..
> normal led have only the rear led
> xeno have nothing!


Apologies I was given poor info. It appears you do


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

no worries...there is who knows less of this car ahah I'm kidding!


----------



## mjhamilton (Apr 26, 2011)




----------



## dbkiwi (Jan 29, 2016)

I love my 2016 TTS to pieces. But the following four things are just ridiculous IMHO on car this expensive.
- I too cannot get auto dipping mirror to work, after following instructions (I do not have folding mirrors)
- no dynamic indicators at the front. I have LED headlights. Car looks silly with dynamic at back and not front
- no memory function on the electric seats
- no auto dipping headlights - even with the LED lights

All of these features are available on very basic BMWs (except the dynamic indicators). Crazy that on a luxury car you have to dip your headlights yourself every time you pass a car at night. Equally crazy you have to manually dip your mirror every time you park your car. My car has like 5 different transmission modes and 5 different suspension settings yet I have to do this myself? Crazy!

Still - love the car haha


----------



## mjhamilton (Apr 26, 2011)

So I reported tis to the dealer and they are looking into it - they seem to think the auto tilt is not dependent on the folding mirror option

I am pretty sure it is based on what I have read on here but let's see - maybe they'll code it in for free


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

mjhamilton said:


> So I read the manual (twice) and cannot get the passenger mirror to auto tilt down when I put the car in reverse
> 
> - put car in reverse
> - set dial to left mirror
> ...


I've just thought about it, but do you foldable mirrors? because if you have only electric mirrors, you don't have that option..and neither audi couldn't activate it..I think they don't even know it's possible to code!
second question, did you try to code it with vag?


----------



## mjhamilton (Apr 26, 2011)

dealer confirmed as above - you need folding mirror option 

case closed


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

I mean, you need folding mirrors to have that optional in reverse...but you have it anyway with vag like many of us here


----------



## mjhamilton (Apr 26, 2011)

yep.. got your point - sorry if it looked like I was skipping passed

Not quite ready to start messing with the car yet.. maybe later on


----------



## mjhamilton (Apr 26, 2011)

ok so I have decided that the mirrors combined with the shape of the car do not provide very good vision when reversing I am need to make this mod

Order the ODBEleven setup and will make the change

Question - does anyone know whether Audi will notice the mod or that I have been in the system?


----------



## thanasis.mpougon (Sep 28, 2015)

mjhamilton said:


> ok so I have decided that the mirrors combined with the shape of the car do not provide very good vision when reversing I am need to make this mod
> 
> Order the ODBEleven setup and will make the change
> 
> Question - does anyone know whether Audi will notice the mod or that I have been in the system?


asked the exact same thing yesterday on the vag com thread and manu told me that the dealership wont notice but the audi general will.I also have ordered vag com and will mod the same code as you + speedometer of tts if possible

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mjhamilton (Apr 26, 2011)

thanasis.mpougon said:


> mjhamilton said:
> 
> 
> > ok so I have decided that the mirrors combined with the shape of the car do not provide very good vision when reversing I am need to make this mod
> ...


Speedo for the TTS is nice but you cannot remove the logo so it's not for me


----------



## Mr R (Mar 1, 2015)

mjhamilton said:


> ok so I have decided that the mirrors combined with the shape of the car do not provide very good vision when reversing I am need to make this mod
> 
> Order the ODBEleven setup and will make the change
> 
> Question - does anyone know whether Audi will notice the mod or that I have been in the system?


My ODBEleven arrived a couple of days ago and have so far only looked at Live data but not made any changes. It's going in for its oil service tomorrow and will make the passenger dipping mirror change after that!


----------



## pcullen (Feb 26, 2016)

thanasis.mpougon said:


> mjhamilton said:
> 
> 
> > ok so I have decided that the mirrors combined with the shape of the car do not provide very good vision when reversing I am need to make this mod
> ...


hi mate what do you mean by Audi General will but the dealership wont? Ive been thinking about having a play about with the coding but dont fancy it flagging up at the dealership when it goes in for servicing etc.

Also guys cheers for the info on the auto mirror adjustments, never knew i could do that! set it up last night and works a charm as i was always adjusting the mirror so i could get close enough to the kerb and not kerb the wheels lol


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

Dealership doesn't know all you optional and of these cars there are a lot..if he's looking for an error on the, say engine, he won't look on the passenger unit..
Or another example, if when you add a coding, the scan doesn't register any problem, for the dealership is a normal day at work!

The problem is, I've an error, any error on the 5F unit where we often change some things, if the dealership can find the solution ok, best case he'll do a reset (always online with Audi general) and you're free to do your coding again but next time remember at the dealership to keep that error!
Worst case scenario, dealership can't solve the problem, will send the scan of your car to Audi general(on line) and a human technician will check byte by byte and solve the problem for free, or burn the byte you've changed so you can't do some coding again or invalid the warranty and it's all with your money!

All happened to me, without the money part luckily..dealership can help you a bit faking the problem so to cover your coding if you explain to him calmly and well, but we're on a tiny wire!


----------



## thanasis.mpougon (Sep 28, 2015)

ManuTT said:


> Dealership doesn't know all you optional and of these cars there are a lot..if he's looking for an error on the, say engine, he won't look on the passenger unit..
> Or another example, if when you add a coding, the scan doesn't register any problem, for the dealership is a normal day at work!
> 
> The problem is, I've an error, any error on the 5F unit where we often change some things, if the dealership can find the solution ok, best case he'll do a reset (always online with Audi general) and you're free to do your coding again but next time remember at the dealership to keep that error!
> ...


ok...can you tell us what exactly did you change that prompted a red flag on your dealership?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

Ahaha 
The fact of the byte burnt was a story from my old Audi that is a genius on these things as a second job..luckily I'm less expert but I know what I do and what to say to them!
But when I messed up with matrix led..the situation was not easy to describe (it can't happen by itself), have a credible lie (I can't tell I use vag) and find a good reason to send at Audi general..

My advice, use only tested coding


----------



## thanasis.mpougon (Sep 28, 2015)

ManuTT said:


> Ahaha
> The fact of the byte burnt was a story from my old Audi that is a genius on these things as a second job..luckily I'm less expert but I know what I do and what to say to them!
> But when I messed up with matrix led..the situation was not easy to describe (it can't happen by itself), have a credible lie (I can't tell I use vag) and find a good reason to send at Audi general..
> 
> My advice, use only tested coding


in your opinion should any change on the passenger mirror auto lower on reverse,and tts logo be of any problem for our warranties?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

I think, only mod that can be noticed can cause a problem...obviously if you activate the dipping mirror, a dealership won't say anything..it's an easy thing...he can just ask you how did you do it!
but if you install the reader for the adaptive cruise control that requires coding in the ABS unit, electric unit etc.. in that case the dealership can tell you, man you're going to have problems...!

for the TTs logo, I think no-one will notice it, but if they see TTs and you have a TT, what will be his question?! how did you do it...no problem for the warranty but it's a good method to poke the bear...

just remain stealth is the better solution.. I'm in the same boat with the third stop light always on but if I need to go in Audi, I remove it and that's it!


----------



## thanasis.mpougon (Sep 28, 2015)

ManuTT said:


> I think, only mod that can be noticed can cause a problem...obviously if you activate the dipping mirror, a dealership won't say anything..it's an easy thing...he can just ask you how did you do it!
> but if you install the reader for the adaptive cruise control that requires coding in the ABS unit, electric unit etc.. in that case the dealership can tell you, man you're going to have problems...!
> 
> for the TTs logo, I think no-one will notice it, but if they see TTs and you have a TT, what will be his question?! how did you do it...no problem for the warranty but it's a good method to poke the bear...
> ...


ok thanks for your input.!do you know if they can see us logging in sometime on the interval of the fixed services and changing the code on the mirror for example,even if we change it back before we hand them the car?(sorry to bust your [email protected]@@ on this but you know warranty in not sth to lose)


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

when you have a problem, they do the general scan and analyse only the interested unit so if the problem is on the engine, they won't check the passenger unit...so don't worry about this.
even for the logging session, I don't think they can see it because the dealership is only a remote part of the line..and he's not interested to create problem..you're his client...but IF Audi general sees something when the car is connected, you have no way..
so if you have some problem when you do a scan, if you know the cause ok, but if not and you have to go in Audi, remove everything before.


----------



## thanasis.mpougon (Sep 28, 2015)

ManuTT said:


> when you have a problem, they do the general scan and analyse only the interested unit so if the problem is on the engine, they won't check the passenger unit...so don't worry about this.
> even for the logging session, I don't think they can see it because the dealership is only a remote part of the line..and he's not interested to create problem..you're his client...but IF Audi general sees something when the car is connected, you have no way..
> so if you have some problem when you do a scan, if you know the cause ok, but if not and you have to go in Audi, remove everything before.


thx bro!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

